# Windows cannot start the Windows Firewall/ICS service



## elysse (Sep 25, 2005)

Help! I've had my laptop on our home wireless network for over a year, and all of the sudden I can't get to the internet. We have a desktop connected to a D-Link router, and two laptops, all of which use Windows XP. Of course, I'm using the desktop to access this website.

I've checked out some troubleshooting websites and books, and I can't quite find anything that describes my problem. My Broadcom Wireless Network Connection has "excellent" signal strength, but I have "limited or no connectivity"

When I try to "repair" my wireless network connection, it gets stuck at "renewing your ip address"

When I go to the command prompt, and type ipconfig /all, I get this:

Ethernet adapter WIreless Network Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix: [nothing]
Description: Broadcom 54g MaxPerformance 802.11g
Physical Address: [my MAC address]
Dhcp enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address: 169.254.101.129
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0

When I go to the "Wireless Network Connection 2" Properties, and click on the "Advanced" tab then click on Windows Firewall "Settings" button, I get a message that says: "Windows Firewall settings cannot be displayed because the associated service is not running. Do you want to start the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) service?" I click "Yes." Then I get a message that "Windows cannot start the Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Services (ICS) service." I tried doing the Network Setup Wizard, and everything appears fine then.

I've been trying lots of different troubleshooting suggestions, and I fear I may have done something that has my laptop on the wrong settings for... something. But what?

Most importantly, my partner's laptop connects just fine. That means it's something wrong on my laptop, right?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

elysse said:


> Help! I've had my laptop on our home wireless network for over a year, and all of the sudden I can't get to the internet. We have a desktop connected to a D-Link router, and two laptops, all of which use Windows XP. Of course, I'm using the desktop to access this website.
> 
> I've checked out some troubleshooting websites and books, and I can't quite find anything that describes my problem. My Broadcom Wireless Network Connection has "excellent" signal strength, but I have "limited or no connectivity"
> 
> ...


Hi elysse,

Welcome to TSG!

First, check the services running on your partner's laptop - assuming you both are running WinXP? - Start->Run->services.msc->Ok Then look for Security Center and Remote Procedure Call (RPC), etc. Note each one that is started on your partner's laptop.

Then on your laptop, bring up services and for any service that is not running, select the service to highlight it, then right-click the service and select Properties - wait for the Properties window to come up. Change the Start type with the pull-down menu to Automatic if it was set to Manual or Disabled - then the service will load and start when you login. While you have the Properties window up, you might just checkout the Dependencies tab to see what other services depend on this service, but if you have the list from your partner's laptop and make both laptops identical with regard to services, then you should be ok as far as being able to run the Windows Firewall.

Hope this helps,

-- Tom


----------



## Salvor (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

I had the same problem with my Dell Notebook and this cured it.
_____________________
Try this:

Start => Run => Type netsh winsock reset then click ok. Restart your computer then check windows firewall again.
_____________________

It worked and the computer now works great.

Good luck


----------



## itprof (Jan 22, 2008)

thank you Mr. Salvor for your solution

it works very well after using the suggested command

:up:

thanks


----------

